# Plant stands and cutting boards



## GS-76 (May 6, 2022)

Finished up these Myrtle plant stands and a couple smaller butcher blocks. The stands are 7” to 10-1/2” and some have 2” round wood ball legs stained walnut and some have my own design Purple Heart wedge legs.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man (May 6, 2022)

You’ve really been busy! Fabulous lineup of completed projects! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GS-76 (May 6, 2022)

Thanks Chuck. Working on the benches for the big Myrtle table now and will post thise up in a few days of a couple. I have 6 to build. All 3’ long live edge to match the table top. Making a few beer runs while working on these. !!!! lol !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (May 6, 2022)

Nice pieces Gary! I'd like to see a better picture of the wine glass stand in the backround.


----------



## GS-76 (May 6, 2022)

Tony. I’ll post some up tomorrow. That is made from Spalted Myrtle top and base with a driftwood leg i picked up off the beach not far from where I live. The glass racks were made from old Port Orford cedar deck boards that i salvaged: i recycle a lot around here. !!! Lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GS-76 (May 8, 2022)

Tony, here ya go with the pics of the wine stand. Thanks Gary

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 8, 2022)

That's my kind of stand. I only wish we had the myrtle. I seem to wind up with dogwood or driftwood style cedar stump for bases. 
Tops around here are usually maple for figure. Willow for lightweight, or customer request which is often walnut or cherry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (May 8, 2022)

Beautiful myrtle pieces Gary. That wine stand would make a nice gift. Can you store 4 wine glasses under the little charcuterie top?


----------



## GS-76 (May 8, 2022)

DL, yes they will each hold at least 2 reg size wine glasses. The holders are made of Port Orford boards from a deck teardown.


----------

